# New to the area. Fishing pointers needed??



## carrolltonalabam (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm new to fishing the Pensacola area and pretty new to saltwater fishing in general. I don't have a boat or kayak so I'll be land, pier or jetty fishing. Will someone please lead me in the right direct and give me some pointers? I'd like to catch anything that's good to eat. I've got a good Penn pursuit ii 6000 and lots of tackle to get started. I'd like to know some good areas to fish and what rigs/ bait to use and what species to target. Thanks in advance for any advice given.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Try bob Sykes bridge. Live shrimp for white trout. Live shrimp on bottom using Carolina rig. I'll be on the gulf breeze side tommorow morning. I'll be wear blue shorts.


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Planning out your outfit that far in advance eh? :thumbup:


----------



## streamylc (Apr 10, 2020)

Moved to this area almost 3 years ago now, and have gotten in the habit of asking almost every angler I come across where one can fish without a boat or kayak... You'd think there's only a few options for the entire area, the two most common being Bob Syke's and the fishing bridge on the north side of 3-mile.

Are people just keeping spots a secret in fear of overcrowding? or does shore fishing really just plain suck in 99% of the bay? (I never even get the beach recommended, only piers)
Is fishing here like hunting seasons? couple weeks/months of the year and the rest of the time your straight up NOT fishing? and/or you just need to be away from the shore?

Don't get me wrong.... I get told by people all the time when I do go out that "...there's no fish here" as they smirk, often times looking down their nose.... Do I get a recommendation on where would be a good place to throw my lines? ... _cough*no*cough ;-P_

Dredging up this "old" thread because it seems to be a poster child for the help received from the area/community. Correct me if I'm wrong... Just hoping that I've been getting the wrong impression for the past few years... I'm still holding out hope that fishing here is more than "a few times a year" thing.... If so the fishing is better back in the "deserts" of the South West.. tell me it's not so, lol.... I just want somewhere I can go on my off hours and fight something on a line man.... Please help, Pensacola.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Try the grass flats around Naval Live Oaks. I don’t know where any piers are in Pensacola as I’m 2 counties east but look on google earth for them. Check out all parks on the water to see if you can fish at them 
Their is a pier on the north side of Hwy 90 causeway on the Simpson River but I don’t know if you have to pay to use. 
Good Luck


----------



## RedneckTarpon (Mar 6, 2019)

You can fish almost everywhere in Pensacola and catch fish just not effectively and easily. The surf is a beast to conquer in itself but there's plenty of access down Pensacola Beach past Portafino. Wide open beaches with clear water, plenty of parking. Closed right now but in the long run its a good place to put time on the water. Surf fishing is an extended subject, but its always an option. Fishing here is year-round, but some times are easier and some times are better than others. Different fish show up at different times and some just move to different places. The pensacola pier is a good place to fish in the summer for mackerel but you really never know what you'll get into out there, its a fun place to spend a day.

To answer your question rather than just list spots, there are plenty of places for us boatless people to fish. There are just certain spots that get a lot of traffic and are set up for easy fishing. I've got a few spots that i have to climb through chest high grass to get to and some that i have to swim to. It's just not practical to tell a passing stranger to swim across a bayou to get to a good spot.

If you like a certain kind of fish or want help for current conditions specifically, I can help with that. Just know for some of us its a year round affair with some highs and lows and a lot of different fish in a lot of different places


----------



## streamylc (Apr 10, 2020)

You guys rock.... gonna head out the next few days (finally some time off!)
Headed to Simpson here in a few <3 @Yellow River Cat... went there on my lunch break a couple days ago to check it out, and it seemed great (if one can avoid the crowds on the weekend)... will be cool to see if it's less busy on the weekdays...
Do tides play a role in fish activity that far inshore? might be a stupid question...

I totally understand @RedneckTarpon ;-P... and your response helps a lot with putting the experience into perspective..... have you found yourself to be "trespassing" when searching out the special spots? Are people (or rather, the "authorities") understanding when it comes to exploring for places to cast a line around here? Not like I'm looking to violate any privacy, but should one be concerned about confrontation regarding their extent of exploration?


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

For you pensacola guys, I used to wade & walk the grass flats in Big Lagoon on the Johnson's Beach side. Normally it was with a buddy and we'd go side to side with a few dozen live shrimp free lined out and worked in over the grass. Pin fish were tenacious, but we did manage to score a little bit of everything... flounder, specs, reds, pinfish.

Such as above, on the grass flats, a 1/0 hook with 4' floro leader, with a 1/8oz pinch lead and it will cast a live shrimp a good ways. Let it hit, count down a few seconds and slowly work it back to you.

I'm cheap & fidgety so casting is my thing. Matrix Shad in various color combos, top water and DOA shrimp work as well. Just work an area and move to the next. Cover ground.

Keep the gear simple and a decent budget will get you miles ahead. I like a 3000 series reel & 7' med weight rod. Penn Fierce II combo is excellent for the money. Spooled with cheap 10lb mono or 15lb braid and fluorocarbon leader, it will work great for surf fishing/casting, walking the banks, or soaking one. 

Pier fishing isn't my thing but I'd assume heavier gear is needed.


----------

